# Diarrhea diaper burn question



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

One of my twins had diarrhea last night. I didn't even know she had poo'd because I was running their bath- so she couldn't have been in the dirty diaper more than 5-10 minutes tops. When I went to get her to put her in, she wouldn't let me touch her diaper.

I finally got it off and it was diarrhea, but what freaked me was the state of her bottom. It was blood red all over her genitals and buttocks. The skin looked burned on her labia- like the skin was actually broken.

I called the doc and they said it was a burn from the acidity of the diarrhea and prescribed a cream. We used the cream and I have kept her diaper free since 7pm last night. She still won't sit or let you touch her, and she screams if her bottom touches anything or when she pees (and I am dreading the next poo).

My question now is how long will this last? If I keep her diaper free and keep using the cream, when will she be able to sit again?

I know we had this with Tay, but it has been so long, I've forgotten.


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

I am alone, huh? No one else has had this happen? I hate to call the doc back, but I guess I will.


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

We have had a milder version of this. Certain types of poop just irritate her skin. When it's really bad, I put her in a warm bath with baking soda and it really seems to help her. I don't know how long it will last. Without any diarrhea to trigger it, the skin should heal up normally. I am leary of creams: while they can reduce inflammation (I'm assuming it is some sort of cortisone cream?) they also don't allow the skin to breathe as well. I think keeping her coverless and naked from the waist down is the best solution. The poor dear. Oh, and if you aren't opposed to it, some children's tylenol or pain-reliever of your choice would be a good idea, too. There is also a sort of topical anaesthetic spray you can get, it's used to treat sunburns I think. That might also provide her with some relief. check with your doctor to see if that would be okay.

hugs to you and poor baby!!


----------



## sleepies (Nov 30, 2001)

i have noticed that if i give my son a bath right away, after a "bad poop" he does not get a rash, but if i only wipe him, it stays red.

so, if it happens in the future, id give a bath immediately.

(my advice)

as for this "burn", im not sure.


----------



## Nemmer (Sep 30, 2002)

Poor DS had this happen just 2 days ago! Just like you described. Diarrhea that didn't smell bad, so we didn't notice right away. By the time I changed him, he had HORRIBLE burns all over his bum. They are vertical stripes, about 5 on each side. Looked exactly like you described.

I've only had this happen once before, and it was one teeny spot, not this major burning. That particular one went away in about 4-5 days, I think, but is sometimes still a mild red spot.







I feel so bad! He too won't sit very well. I actually got angry because he wouldn't eat breakfast, until I realized he was hurting sitting in his high chair.







I've given him baths each day, I put lanolin on it once, and let him have as much nakey time as I can stand. He seems more comfortable today, but is still careful of how he sits. If I remember right from last time, the sores will actually scab over and heal.

Hope your DD feels better soon!


----------



## armonia (Mar 24, 2002)

It should clear up in a day or two. When this happens to my dd, I give her a warm bath, let her air dry, then put on some Aquaphor or Vaseline (really the only time I use Vaseline), and it clears up quickly.


----------



## kylewilliamsmom (Feb 1, 2004)

My son has never had such a bad rash like this. But I swear by Dove soap and Desitin, not the creamy brand though. I tried Organic wipes but they are too harsh for his skin so I wash him with a warm soapy washcloth and apply a thick layer of desitin. I do this every time i change him.
I hope your baby's bum clears up soon!

rachel


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

Thanks for all the replies!

That is exactly what she has, Nemmer. She is still walking with her legs really wide apart and won't sit flat on her bottom.

I am relieved to know it will clear up soon. I am keeping her in a loose cloth fitted most of the time, but naked when I can keep an eye on her- I am not as concerned about the pee, but I don't want her pooping on the furniture.

She doesn't have sensitive skin and has only had a minor diaper rash twice in her life so this was a huge shock!

The cream is a special cream to treat chemical burns, but we can only use it twice a day, so it wears off and she gets plenty of air.

Thanks again for the advice and sympathy!


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

This happens to ds occasionally (and happened to dd, too) and sitting in a bath really helps. At first he won't sit, I think b/c he's afraid it will hurt, but once he does- he'll play and it goes away pretty quickly. We usually do bathtime at night- but when he had a rash like that, I started putting him in the tub in the morning too, just to play and rinse off, while I'm in the shower (we have separate tub/shower w/glass doors so I can see) and he and dd play for the 10-15 min I'm in the shower and a few minutes after, then run around naked for a while.


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

Happens to both Andrew and Mackie. It always amazesme because I can hear her poops and immeditely change her and its acid butt(our pet name for it). Andy cant have milk or Apple juice, if I give him any he has acid butt. Once in awhile he'll get it for unknown reason (which usually means they fudged his diet at school) and he gets it again. Just his week he got it and I changed him right away and he had blisters on his butt!! I couldnt believe it!

From what I undertand its not uncommon. For us we've learned certain foods cause it, like an allergic reaction. Especially juices and tomatoe sauces. Her diet might be somethign to look at if it happens again.

As far as treatment I just let them run naked a bit then keep them dry as possible. I keep powder on them as well for comfort reasons. Goodluck!


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

Poor little one!

When my DD had a bad diaper rash, we cleaned her off in the tub ( as others have suggested ), or if we were elsewhere and couldn't get to the tub, I ahve used cold cream (non-medicated!) and cotton balls/fleece wipes. I also really like Triple Paste cream for bleeding rashes when you need to have a diaper on. Air is the best medicine, but at times the diaper is a necessity! Once the rash has healed a bit ( and looks raw but is no longer bleeding )I use Hyland's Diaper Rash Cream. It has claendula, which promotes skin healing, but is easily absorbed into the skin so there isn't anything to wipe off when you change ther diaper. It's the wiping that delays skin healing - anything you can do to not touch or barely touch your babe's bottom will help it to heal faster.

Good luck!

Andrea
mom to Greta 3/14/02


----------

